# Herping in sydney



## eddie123 (Dec 1, 2011)

What animals have you found in sydney and are there any awesome shots. Im new to herping and want to see what animals you have found in sydney or NSW.


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## JasonL (Dec 8, 2011)

Found all Sydney has to offer... what did you want to find?


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 8, 2011)

i was just looking to see what animals others have found in sydney as i have started herping, all i have found is some marsh frogs lots of red bellies and billions of water dragons.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 8, 2011)

Why don't you join a herp society? like the AHS or similar... and go to field trips and find heaps of hard to find reptiles on field trips....


----------



## hrafna (Dec 8, 2011)

death adder, rbb, bandy bandy, scalyfoot, many skinks, water dragons, several turtles too.


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 8, 2011)

thats a good idea

hrafna thats a good lot of reptiles you've seen. Did you find all of those in sydney?


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Dec 8, 2011)

Unfortunately not alot of geckos around the Syndey area!


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 8, 2011)

i have seen some leaftails but i agree i might look to go a bit up north in the future


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Dec 8, 2011)

eddie123 said:


> i have seen some leaftails but i agree i might look to go a bit up north in the future



I'm guessing the leaf tails where at the Royal Nation Park?


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 8, 2011)

noo they were around my house in the north shore, although i think they were leaftailed geckos


----------



## hrafna (Dec 8, 2011)

yep all in sydney. Do a google search for the nsw wildlife atlas. Will tell you what can be found and where.


----------

